# Can you guys post pics of your High contrast Red Varnyard tegus



## SuperSkylar (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi guys, I have put the down payment on An extreme giant, and a high contrast red tegu from Bobby. I wanted to see what your reds from him looked like from any ages: hatchlings, young, and mature. Thanks.


----------



## got10 (Jan 19, 2012)

SuperSkylar said:


> Hi guys, I have put the down payment on An extreme giant, and a high contrast red tegu from Bobby. I wanted to see what your reds from him looked like from any ages: hatchlings, young, and mature. Thanks.



As soon as they come outta hibernation


----------



## SuperSkylar (Jan 19, 2012)

got10 said:


> SuperSkylar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, I have put the down payment on An extreme giant, and a high contrast red tegu from Bobby. I wanted to see what your reds from him looked like from any ages: hatchlings, young, and mature. Thanks.
> ...



Are there any pics of them prior to hibernation?


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 19, 2012)

Rexie passed, but here are photos of him as a yearling and adult. He was awesome! I got him as a yearling and he was 3yo when he passed.


----------



## tommyboy (Jan 19, 2012)

He was beautiful Laura. Sorry for your loss. Do you mind me asking how he passed at such a young age?


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 19, 2012)

thx, he was really pretty and I was quite fond of him. I'm not exactly sure how he passed but I have a good idea. The Argentine tegus are kept in my garage. It's a block home and being in FL, the temps don't go too low. One year we had a unseasonably cold winter. Our heater died and we found out that we had a gas leak; the whole thing had to be replaced. His cage was right next to the gas furnace out in the garage, and on the bottom of the rack. Since he died during hibernation, we're not sure if he got too cold one night, or if the gas settled into his cage and he died of asphyxiation. I could smell the gas in the garage and his side vents opened right toward the furnace. I'm thinking it was the gas leak. Poor guy.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 19, 2012)

Rex was one hell of a good looking red Laura, sorry for your loss. At least he passed in his sleep.


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 19, 2012)

I know, I was glad he died in his sleep. But I was the one who found him and it was such a shock. It was the first time I ever found a pet dead...well besides fish and hamsters and stuff.


----------



## SuperSkylar (Jan 19, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> Rexie passed, but here are photos of him as a yearling and adult. He was awesome! I got him as a yearling and he was 3yo when he passed.





laurarfl said:


> I know, I was glad he died in his sleep. But I was the one who found him and it was such a shock. It was the first time I ever found a pet dead...well besides fish and hamsters and stuff.



He was a nice looking guy, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## frost (Jan 20, 2012)

[attachment=3893]
heres a pic of our red, its not one of bobbys but its a red none the less.


----------



## SuperSkylar (Jan 20, 2012)

frost said:


> heres a pic of our red, its not one of bobbys but its a red none the less.



Hes/shes not hard on the eyes at all  Do any of you know how Bobby's high contrast reds turn out? Are they super bright red (not pink or orange or yellow), like do the males usually look like the big gorgeous red on his varnyard store site?
Thanks.


----------



## got10 (Jan 20, 2012)

SuperSkylar said:


> got10 said:
> 
> 
> > SuperSkylar said:
> ...


----------



## SuperSkylar (Jan 20, 2012)

got10 said:


> SuperSkylar said:
> 
> 
> > got10 said:
> ...



??Sorry I don't think you posted anything?


----------



## got10 (Jan 20, 2012)

SuperSkylar said:


> got10 said:
> 
> 
> > SuperSkylar said:
> ...


----------



## spark678 (Jan 20, 2012)

so what ever happened to the 2011 red hatchlings?


----------



## got10 (Jan 21, 2012)

My account was hacked and inappropriate content was inserted into the replies i sent out to people. And I have been able to remove them from the posting. Does anyone have any idea on how to remove it besides starting whole new account?


----------



## got10 (Jan 21, 2012)

got10 said:


> My account was hacked and inappropriate content was inserted into the replies i sent out to people. And I have been able to remove them from the posting. Does anyone have any idea on how to remove it besides starting whole new account?



Special thanks to James W


----------



## Josh (Jan 21, 2012)

I got here like 5 minutes too late - James had already fixed everything by the time I tried to
Good on ya, James!


----------



## SuperSkylar (Jan 21, 2012)

SuperSkylar said:


> frost said:
> 
> 
> > heres a pic of our red, its not one of bobbys but its a red none the less.
> ...





spark678 said:


> so what ever happened to the 2011 red hatchlings?





got10 said:


> My account was hacked and inappropriate content was inserted into the replies i sent out to people. And I have been able to remove them from the posting. Does anyone have any idea on how to remove it besides starting whole new account?



What a nice looking tegu! And does anyone have an answer for the other question?


----------



## Rhetoric (Jan 21, 2012)

Do you mean what happened to the 2011 reds? If so, thats still kind of a hot topic. That discussion usually ends up getting out of hand.

I do not have any reds, I have seen/heard the male reds tend to have the brighter coloring. The lighting can also change the coloring a little bit. My hybrid shows a little bit of color variation depending on the light I have him in.


----------



## SuperSkylar (Jan 21, 2012)

rhetoricx said:


> Do you mean what happened to the 2011 reds? If so, thats still kind of a hot topic. That discussion usually ends up getting out of hand.
> 
> I do not have any reds, I have seen/heard the male reds tend to have the brighter coloring. The lighting can also change the coloring a little bit. My hybrid shows a little bit of color variation depending on the light I have him in.



Why is that? What happened with the 2011 reds?


----------



## james.w (Jan 21, 2012)

SuperSkylar said:


> rhetoricx said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean what happened to the 2011 reds? If so, thats still kind of a hot topic. That discussion usually ends up getting out of hand.
> ...



Nobody knows, from my understanding they never got shipped out and those with deposits never got refunds. Who knows if they ever even hatched or existed.


----------



## SuperSkylar (Jan 21, 2012)

james.w said:


> SuperSkylar said:
> 
> 
> > rhetoricx said:
> ...



Fuuuu... I put the down payment for an extreme giant and a high contrast red 2012 batch.. I thought Bobby was legit, I remember like 2 years ago everyone said his stuff was great.?.:huh: Also, I have been finding it strange because when I was sending him the money he couldn't reply fast enough, but for the past few days I have been emailing him and he hasn't replied... I don't mean to accuse him, I am just curious.


----------



## james.w (Jan 21, 2012)

Everything was great with him up until the 2011 season. He had some problems and didn't handle things well in my opinion.


----------



## Josh (Jan 21, 2012)

Skylar, we are just as puzzled as you are. Sadly we don't have any more of an answer than anyone else at this point...


----------



## SuperSkylar (Jan 21, 2012)

Have any of you gotten in contact with him?


----------



## Josh (Jan 21, 2012)

I actually left him a voicemail this evening. I will update this thread if and when I talk to Bobby


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 21, 2012)

Prior to 2011, I would have vouched for Bobby. Now I'm uncertain, but I use to have 2 red females from him and a bw male that I sold earlier this year. He has a great stock, that's for sure.


----------



## reptastic (Jan 21, 2012)

This was my male pyro from the '09 season, sadly he is no longer with us he was a real looker too


----------



## SuperSkylar (Jan 21, 2012)

reptastic said:


> This was my male pyro from the '09 season, sadly he is no longer with us he was a real looker too



THAT IS A SWEET LOOKING TEGU


----------



## reptastic (Jan 21, 2012)

SuperSkylar said:


> reptastic said:
> 
> 
> > This was my male pyro from the '09 season, sadly he is no longer with us he was a real looker too
> ...



Yes thanks I think he took a lot after his dad fire


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 22, 2012)

Both of the tegus in my photo, the red and B/w, were from Bobby's stock. I have been very impressed with his tegus. I have never had negative interactions with him, but I understand there are some issues this year.


----------



## Dana C (Jan 26, 2012)

SuperSkylar said:


> reptastic said:
> 
> 
> > This was my male pyro from the '09 season, sadly he is no longer with us he was a real looker too
> ...



What happened to him if I can ask.


----------



## reptastic (Jan 26, 2012)

My house caught fire and he was on the floor that went up in the blaze , as well as a few other tegus and reptiles


----------



## SuperSkylar (Jan 30, 2012)

P.s. Bobby got back to me via phone, he seemed like a really cool guy. My phone dropped the call half way through though lol


----------



## Khoilie (Jan 31, 2012)

Heres my red. He's got some yellow on his neck and jowls to give you another idea of what a red can look like with some yellow. He's a sub-adult. I have more pics posted here---> http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=10619#axzz1l24wBDuH


----------



## Lynda (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow...he's gorgeous. I'd love a red. Nobody told me that having a Tegu leads to wanting another...


----------

